# Illinois Experiences



## boiladawg78 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello!
Looks like work will land me in Illinois for most of the fall next year. I'm seriously thinking of leasing some land or possibly getting on an existing lease. If you guys have any pointers, experiences (good or bad), etc., please send me a PM. One "bad" thing I would like to know is if there are any land owners/lease holders to stay away from. I know this is a touchy subject, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

I would appreciate any advice offered!


----------



## NUTT (Oct 19, 2016)

Lucky you! Don't rub it in but good luck! That would be my dream come true for my work to make me move to Illinois.


----------



## jobren4 (Oct 27, 2016)

*illinois*

My wife and I own and live in central Illinois,250 acres.Would like to talk with you and maybe get something in the works for next year.           
                                         Thanks,John
spencerjb1@yahoo.com


----------

